# Hello and help



## Guest (Mar 2, 2006)

I was browsing the internet just yesterday for help with the problems I have been suffering and self-diagnosed myself with DP/DR. I think that this is an amazing community and I only hope that more people can discover it. The release of being able to talk about this feelings is indescribable and already the knowledge I have about DP is making me feel better. I am currently studying at college and often find it very hard to stay confident and happy. I think that part of my DP is a feeling of isolation. Already, some of this has been aleviated and I can pinpoint a few things to aim for such as involving myself more in college, communicating with others and pursuing a good social life. Hopefully this will eliminate some isolation, subsequent depression and DP in my life. 
What a wonderful two days, eh?  
I can barely describe my feelings of unbelievable gratitude towards the DP community already. 

Thank you! xxxxxxxx

I would also like to ask for some advice. What is the best way to tackle this problem? I know that I have marijuana-induced DP. 
Should I see a doctor, talk to friends or family or just give it time?


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2006)

Maybe 'all of the above?' :wink:

You could also do some reading (other than the DP forum..ha). Although, I must say, this is a GREAT forum!! I can't believe my good fortune in finding it. I just wish it had existed 20 years ago along with the internet and all the computers and so on. Oh well... Better late than never... :wink:


----------

